# It feels like winter is gonna start early this year especially...



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It feels like winter is gonna start early this year especially...


alternative theory....its hotter than hell and they don't want to get screwed holding a bunch of inventory when it doesn't snow


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We have had snow almost every day this week above 11,500'..... It's feels like fall already.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> We have had snow almost every day this week above 11,500'..... It's feels like fall already.


That's _GOT_ to have you brimming with anticipation!!? Is that snow something you can hike, drive, sled, skin or otherwise get to and ride??


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Meh, it's mid-August. There will be several more hot stretches. Cool yer britches.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The weather is changing to fall rather fast up here. Every morning when I wake up to walk around naked on my porch and scare the old neighbors I can see snow up on Baldy.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The weather is changing to fall rather fast up here. Every morning when I wake up to walk around naked on my porch and scare the old neighbors I can see snow up on Baldy.


Shaved huh? I think that snow is usually referred to as dandruff


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

My prediction.....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> My prediction.....


Careful now! You don't want to get too specific with your predictions. If you wrong we will hold you accountable! 
(....with predictions like that, you could be a weather Man for the tv news!)


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

It feels like winter is gonna start early this year especially...

since I'm pregnant and can't snowboard this season! Ahhhh! EDD Jan 25/14


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> It feels like winter is gonna start early this year especially...
> 
> since I'm pregnant and can't snowboard this season! Ahhhh! EDD Jan 25/14


You should be able to get some spring riding in!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> You should be able to get some spring riding in!
> :thumbsup:


I don't think so... Not much of a spring riding season here since we have a lot of ice and man made snow... If I lived near some real mountains that might be a different story! :laugh:


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that! Move to Colorado! Our season often extends into June/July


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CheesemonkE said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! Move to Colorado! Our season often extends into June/July


You're forgetting Woodward weekends they made it to August.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I am starting to wear hoodies and sweaters again.

This is scary cause I have a broke truck and need a pass. AHHHH! Of course the pass is priority, but the truckles is a key part of mountain living. Fucking water pumps suck.

I look at all the clearance outerwear on my breaks and have to pass it all up. I could get some steezy stuff if I did not have truck issues. Good thing my board is still good and have semi good condition boots.

I'm not ready yet for winter. My tomatoes are still green. My plant is a monster and to big to remove from the window at night like I did when it was a baby plant. Fucking Dwarf seeds my ass.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you for the insight into your financial troubles. We were all waiting for the next episode of As Amelia Burns.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

CheesemonkE said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! Move to Colorado! Our season often extends into June/July


I'd love to if someone would like to hire me there lol... Heck even stay in Canada and drive down to the states. Looks like I'm stuck in crappy Ontario though :thumbsdown:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> I'd love to if someone would like to hire me there lol... Heck even stay in Canada and drive down to the states. Looks like I'm stuck in crappy Ontario though :thumbsdown:


Sounds like you just need to move west in Canada. Fernie, Golden, Revvy, Sunshine, somewhere Rockies or further west.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Sounds like you just need to move west in Canada. Fernie, Golden, Revvy, Sunshine, somewhere Rockies or further west.


I've been applying out west for a while, no bites and if I did they only wanted local people who knew the area... I'll keep trying during my mat leave. SO works from home so he'd be thrilled to get into the computer programming and gaming industry there &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I made the move out west from Ontario, took a few months to find the right offer. Been great so far; came for the winter turns out the summer in Calgary is awesome too.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> I've been applying out west for a while, no bites and if I did they only wanted local people who knew the area... I'll keep trying during my mat leave. SO works from home so he'd be thrilled to get into the computer programming and gaming industry there ��


Just gotta keep the faith. Nothing worth doing is easy, ever. Of course this is coming from a splitboarder...


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

aiidoneus said:


> I made the move out west from Ontario, took a few months to find the right offer. Been great so far; came for the winter turns out the summer in Calgary is awesome too.


Did you just save a bunch and then headed out there or did you find something before you left? Did you know anyone before moving there? How much did you save? I know my SO would rather not move to Calgary, but would go to BC for sure

And Kill, I agree, its never easy. Been applying for a couple years, don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just stay the course. Improve what you can and go about your life. It'll happen. Some times it's just not as quick as you'd like it to be.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> And Kill, I agree, its never easy. Been applying for a couple years, don't know what I'm doing wrong


If you're applying in BC, the job market is ridiculous here. In I.T. at least, employers want you to have EXACTLY the training and experience they need, or GTFO. Your only other option is to apply for jobs you're overqualified for.

What industry are _you_ in?


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

yes i feel the same- the aspen in NM are already turning yellow. there has been so much rain that i think we will see fall colors in a few weeks. i'm on the east coast now for some music shit, and the leaves here are beginning to turn as well.

i wanted to research more about this, so i went on a bunch of farmer's almanac sites and watched some crazy youtube videos made by the weather nerds. it didn't seem very convincing. but with all the rain we've FINALLY been getting in NM, i wouldn't be surprised if the central part of the US got hammered with snow this year, and starting early...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> If you're applying in BC, the job market is ridiculous here. In I.T. at least, employers want you to have EXACTLY the training and experience they need, or GTFO. Your only other option is to apply for jobs you're overqualified for.


Ouch... the golden years are over, when everyone who could press an ON button was an "IT supporter" . Got that hope that my knowledge on acient programming languages will be of value some day, when all the other guys did retire and the young ones only know OO :hope:


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Donutz said:


> If you're applying in BC, the job market is ridiculous here. In I.T. at least, employers want you to have EXACTLY the training and experience they need, or GTFO. Your only other option is to apply for jobs you're overqualified for.
> 
> What industry are _you_ in?


I graduated with an advanced diploma in Env. Eng. Technology. I currently work in geodetics as a land surveyor. I've worked as an eng. Inspector in the past, co op as a student urban forester as well as forestry associations for tax incentive programs and reviewing plans for the MOE. 
Before that I worked in the auto industry. I'm very well rounded and mechanically inclined on top of my schooling and research a lot about energy and water. For my tech report I made a fully functional multi column photobioreactor to grow recently discovered local strains of algae for use as bio fuel. Due to construction at our school I was not able to extract the oil... Used a home made press and didn't get much yeild


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Ouch... the golden years are over, when everyone who could press an ON button was an "IT supporter" . Got that hope that my knowledge on acient programming languages will be of value some day, when all the other guys did retire and the young ones only know OO :hope:


The good old days when people wrote COBOL by the pound.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> I graduated with an advanced diploma in Env. Eng. Technology. I currently work in geodetics as a land surveyor. I've worked as an eng. Inspector in the past, co op as a student urban forester as well as forestry associations for tax incentive programs and reviewing plans for the MOE.
> Before that I worked in the auto industry. I'm very well rounded and mechanically inclined on top of my schooling and research a lot about energy and water. For my tech report I made a fully functional multi column photobioreactor to grow recently discovered local strains of algae for use as bio fuel. Due to construction at our school I was not able to extract the oil... Used a home made press and didn't get much yeild


Wow, I know _nothing_ about where you'd go with that. Maybe someone else on the forum has a better idea...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> The good old days when people wrote COBOL by the pound.


... With chronically spilling over ashtray left and cold coffee right of the keyboard... ha, did COBOL for 10y :laugh:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

The problem with BC is either jobs or cost of living. Victoria has more jobs, but high cost of living. Then places like Nelson, Fernie, Revy, just don't have the tech jobs. I am a software engineer. 

This is why I landed in Calgary. Cost of living is similar to Toronto but a bit cheaper, especially housing thanks to surrounding small towns (Airdrie, Chestermere). Then there is lots of jobs. The one downside is renting, not a lot of vacancies at the moment. 

Given your schooling, you may be better off looking for job in Calgary, sounds like oil and gas might have options for you. 

As for costs, I looked for a job from Ontario and had the company pay to move me. They ended up paying about 75% of my costs. To have our house shipped out was about $5000, cars were $1400 each. License switch and plates is pretty easy, similar costs as back in Ontario. 

You could definitely move here cheaper, but less headache this way. 

Sure we aren't in BC, but Fernie is 3hrs away, Revy is 3hrs away, same with kicking horse. Sunshine is an hour away, lake Louise is an hour and a half. It is sunny all summer, great mountain biking. No Ontario humidity. I am pretty happy with my choice so far.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Not to take over the topic. COBAL.. God you guys are old, I thought I was hard core with C/C++ with all the newbies constantly talking about how awesome nodejs and jquery are. God forbid any of them know what a lock or socket is. Every thing is already made for them.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

When I was at BCIT, we did COBOL programs with PUNCH CARDS!

Whippersnappers.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> When I was at BCIT, we did COBOL programs with PUNCH CARDS!
> 
> Whippersnappers.


That's primal, you win.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Aiid, I have applied for oil and gas jobs, but have never been able to get a call back from then even :/ I do appreciate the advice though, I'll keep trucking


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> Aiid, I have applied for oil and gas jobs, but have never been able to get a call back from then even :/ I do appreciate the advice though, I'll keep trucking


I have heard that a lot of companies have been burned by Ontarians and others who apply and then bail when an offer makes it more serious that they actually have to move. One other tip is not listing your address on your resume


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

aiidoneus said:


> I have heard that a lot of companies have been burned by Ontarians and others who apply and then bail when an offer makes it more serious that they actually have to move. One other tip is not listing your address on your resume


What about my phone number Lol area codes hive it away


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> What about my phone number Lol area codes hive it away


You would think so. My girlfriend had her address on her resume when applying to Alberta Health Services. In three months, not one call back. Removed her address, within one week 3 interviews, and it continued this way till she found a job she liked.

For me, I only list my email address. Maybe it is more acceptable in the tech industry. For me, I never had an issue getting interviews. Apply to a place, within a day or two you would be contacted.

I agree it isn't the only factor. But based on talking to random people and anecdotal evidence, sure seems like when Calgarians see 'Ontario' your resume drops to the bottom of the list.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Haha well ill give that a try after my mat leave since I just have a month and a half left... Wish I would have figured it out sooner hehe


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Look at it this way -- you're looking to hire someone, you've got two resumes in front of you, one is local, one is across the country. Everything else being equal (or even close), the local gets the nod. Simply less hassle.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

to go along with the original topic, here's some info:












"NOAA has released their winter 2013/14 winter weather predictions and it doesn’t mean too much for most any skier or rider anywhere in the USA. Essentially, they are saying that we should have ‘equal chances’ of having an average winter precipitation-wise. What they are trying to say is that, as far as they can tell, winter precipitation should be nearly average for almost the entire USA."


found that here North American 2013/14 Winter Weather Forecast from NOAA | SnowBrains.com

of course we all now a weather man or two who have been wrong before


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

tony10 said:


> to go along with the original topic, here's some info:


Yeah, so far Nino/Nina cycle predictions haven't done diddly-poop for us.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I just hope for constant. Average or otherwise. Last season in Colorado actually turned out well above average. It didn't get started until the last week or two of February though. A lot of ski areas closed while it was still snowing. 

I wouldn't mind a November and December to remember this year. 

These middle of the road predictions seem to wind up quite positive on the upside. The 10-11 season was supposed to be a dry one here. Yeah that record setting snowfall season...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's been in the high 30-low 40 temps every morning up here for the last 2 weeks. Snow above 11500' has been regular. Lots of precipitation and moisture in the air. It's a great weather patern up in the mtns but it worries me that it will swing the other direction of dry and unseasonably warm.....


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Did someone say snow?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

We are starting a global cooling trend now. Antarctic ice is starting to refreeze at an accelerated rate faster than what has been "documented" Global warming doesn't solely mean "warmer", it results in a harsher winter as well. 

My conclusion: There will be snow in winter/spring lol


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

tylerkat89 said:


> We are starting a global cooling trend now. Antarctic ice is starting to refreeze at an accelerated rate faster than what has been "documented" Global warming doesn't solely mean "warmer", it results in a harsher winter as well.
> 
> My conclusion: There will be snow in winter/spring lol


Isn't the arctic experiencing its coldest summer in like 60 years or something? Also, if it was unseasonably warm people would be panicking about that. I'll take the cool temps any day. What the temp is now has no bearing on what it will be like in 2 months. I'm just ready for some freakin snowboarding.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

miplatt88 said:


> I'm just ready for some freakin snowboarding.


Tell it brother


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I just hope for anything better than the last season in SoCal.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Not that I'm a weatherman science dude, cause I'm not, but the suns magnetic poles are in the process of switching which happens every 11-15yrs I think. The earths weather should do a 180 of sorts. I feel like I can already tell in Colorado and after visiting SoCal I could tell there too. I stayed at a holiday inn, thank you.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

It was 69 degrees in Atlanta Ga today and it was in the high 90s last year around this time. I think we are in for an awesome winter! and oh how amazing that would be. Already booked a 7 night stay in January, Breck off 4oclock dr. Can't wait!


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

DiggerXJ said:


> Not that I'm a weatherman science dude, cause I'm not, but the suns magnetic poles are in the process of switching which happens every 11-15yrs I think. The earths weather should do a 180 of sorts. I feel like I can already tell in Colorado and after visiting SoCal I could tell there too. I stayed at a holiday inn, thank you.


Yehhhh the poles last switched about 780 000 years ago, so you're slightly off there.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kwillo said:


> Yehhhh the poles last switched about 780 000 years ago, so you're slightly off there.


That's the Earth's magnetic poles. The Sun's poles switch fairly frequently.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think summer even got started here in Michigan. We've been in late spring/early fall mode the past 4-6 weeks.

I bought my passes though, so there's that.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

kwillo said:


> Yehhhh the poles last switched about 780 000 years ago, so you're slightly off there.


Wow and I even stated I wasn't that smart about the subject, but you topped me there. Idiot.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

DiggerXJ said:


> Wow and I even stated I wasn't that smart about the subject, but you topped me there. Idiot.


I've heard calling people names and belittling them in an online forum makes you a man. Is this true??!!1! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> I don't think summer even got started here in Michigan. We've been in late spring/early fall mode the past 4-6 weeks.
> 
> I bought my passes though, so there's that.


Summer comes every year to Vancouver. I think it was a Tuesday this year...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

kwillo said:


> Yehhhh the poles last switched about 780 000 years ago, so you're slightly off there.


It actually moves all the time on earth. The national geological survey goes annually and puts in a new marker and its usually off by 1-5 feet a year. They also auction off these pole markers for charity....there are a bunch in the smithsonian too.. 

Glad your so smart.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

miplatt88 said:


> I've heard calling people names and belittling them in an online forum makes you a man. Is this true??!!1! :icon_scratch:


You mad,bro?


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

DiggerXJ said:


> You mad,bro?


What's with this "DiggerXJ" name? You off-road in a Cherokee or something? :thumbsup:


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

SinkHole said:


> What's with this "DiggerXJ" name? You off-road in a Cherokee or something? :thumbsup:


Sure do. My other hobby is wheeling. You?


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

DiggerXJ said:


> Sure do. My other hobby is wheeling. You?


As much as one white boy can do in New York state which is basically, none.
Which is why I am putting on the big push to uproot the fam and move to CO. 
2000 XJ - no lift yet. May wait till CO.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Colorado is definitely the best place to wheel in my opinion. Your xj will take you all over the Rockies even with a couple minor upgrades. I'm rockin 7.5in, 4 link, locked front and rear, 35s, etc. You'll be loving life if you can get out here!


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

DAMN dude! That sounds impressive!

Wife and I just got back from a little "recon" trip out there a few weeks ago and she's on board. Of course we went during the rainy season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Feel how cool it's been they said. Gonna be winter time soon they said.

LOL

It's hot as fuck. Record high temps are being set.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Where? Mid 60's here pretty much every day.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Low 30's at night in Breck, temps during the day around 58, seen snow on Baldy 5 times now. Not to worried about here everywhere else can burn!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just came home from Woodward copper and there was fresh snow on the backside of 10 mile range. It's sweltering heat up here..... Thermometer got up to 52 earlier before it finally started cooling off....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This damn cold rain and 48 degree temps. It's a real 7th level of hell.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

welp the warm weather is coming back to southern Ontario, supposed to be in the high 90's and even 100's by this Wed. Was so very much enjoying the cooler fall like temps >.>


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Consistently getting into the 80s at 8000' here in CO. 

Like I said earlier in the thread, August is waaaaaaaay too early to be making predictions for the coming winter. We have at least two months before winter goes into effect and that's if we get off to an early start.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

DiggerXJ said:


> Sure do. My other hobby is wheeling. You?


Had a great summer of that for sure!

(Just a few)
















































assholes...


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice pictures. Looks like a bit of fun. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

